# Fish Teat



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have discussed my goat having a "fish teat" on here before but can't find the thread! Anyways i finally got some pics today. What does everybody think? Is this a true fish teat and do you think she will be able to nurse without any complications? The other side appears to be normal.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

We had a doe like that once. Didn't know there was a name for it, my son just called it her muteat. 

Never bred her, so don't know if she was able to nurse. I've been no help at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get a close up of the teat? I can't tell with these pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A "fishtail" teat is one teat split in the middle, towards the end.... your doe appears to have that, check the smaller one, see if there is an orifice....sometimes kids take advantage of a secondary teat that functions and sometimes they ignore it and go for the larger more accessible one.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

This is the best i can do tonight. Maybe i can get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The closeup looks like she has an extra teat but can't tell if it is fishtail.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Definitely not fish teat she will nurse no problem. I have fish teat does that nurse fairly well. It's the clusters that really frustrate me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That is not a true fish teat. It would be split relatively equal if that makes sense; split lower.
Your doe will feed babies just fine!
I have % with a teat very similar to that. She got a rosette.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree that she should have no problem feeding her babies. :hi5:


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats wonderful news! Thanks guys =)


----------

